# headlight beam switch



## helma (Sep 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how I can switch the headlights on my Hymer B660SL from UK to Euro. Thanks Phil

(Mod Note. You managed an invisible post Phil - that's a good trick if you can do it! :lol: :lol:

Have fixed it for you, and will move your post from Informal Meets to Hymer - where you are likely to get a better response.

Welcome to the forum BTW. I can't answer your question, but there will be plenty of others who can.)


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I did try on our Eura Mobil, but gave up and stuck the things on the headlights..... :lol: But Pee Jay on here has the patients of a saint see here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46616.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=headlamp&start=0

:lol: Bob.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Headlamp Adjustment*

Hi Phil,

I assume you have the big combined Hella units?.

At first i was told that only a specialist such as Hambiltons could convert from rhd to lhd or vice versa at a cost of around £125.

Then i spoke to Hella in Germany who put me in touch with a very helpful chap in the uk who said:

"Further to our telephone conversation earlier today, I can advise the following:-

There are different variants of the Hymer headlamp for Left hand dip and Right hand dip. 
all have the tourist solution in the dip beam for foreign travel which creates a symmetrical dip. 
the tourist solution can be done by a metal lever inside the dip beam housing

After removing the rubber cap the lever for the tourist solution, made of metal sheet, is located inside 
the dipped beam housing on the right side (seen from the back) near the reflector.

Unfortunately as it is a customer specific headlamp we have no Hella instruction manual or picture of the lever."

I have seen a not very clear picture of the lever - cant find it to send- but it looks like a fairly flimsy handle.

Please let me know if this works ok as i will need to adjust mine from lhd to the neutral position for mot next year.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

One of the mechanics at HymerUK did ours on our previous van, an Exsis 512 on a Ford but with same Hella lights. When I asked him how to do it he described same process as previous poster. It took him about 2 mins to lift the bonnet, remove the rubber cap and move the lever. He tried to show me so that I could change it should I wish but I just couldn't feel the wee lever. However, he did have a bit of a job to get the rubber cap put back on. So much so that whichever way mine are pointing on my present van, Fiat based, that is the way they are staying. (They are handed for LHD!)
Sal


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

There are a few of us with vans coming up to the first MOT.

I think I've sorted it but won't know until I've had the MOT.

I watched a HYMER mechanic replace our n/s headlamp a year or so ago.










He removed the grey mesh grill above the light via three screws. The top two are hidden in the grill. (above).










He then extracted the three bolts allowing the headlamp unit to pull forward from the bottom. (above)

Looking at the rear..... when you remove the large rubber cap you can see the metal lever Hymie mentions. In fact, there are two (both do the same job) opposite each other.










You can make out one of the levers (left) here. It is thin, and doesn't feel substantial, but will slide about 1.5" (from memory).

So.... without removing the headlight.......If you take a good look at this last picture, remove the large rubber cap, and feel inside. The recess is quite deep, but if you keep your fingers to the edge you should be able to feel one of the levers. In fact, each one is between two cross head screws.

I can see the alignment move as I switch from one position to the other.

Re-fitting the rubber cap is straight forward.

As I have said, there are no guarantees because I haven't had the MOT yet..... but fingers crossed it's sorted.

Barry


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Headlights*

Phil, 
If your headlights are the same as Barry has above, take the rubber cover off the rear of the unit and feel for the switches as per the above photo. In most B class the top bolt is captivated and spins anyway and you cant get the lights out, but you will with patience find the switches. You need only move one. I did mine with the lights on, at dusk, in front of the garage door to see the movement.

It seems to have worked because no one complained in France and I have left them switched over and no one seems to care here.

Phil K


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Last year I contacted Hella UK who were very helpful, I have an email address if it would help of the Technical Adviser in Banbury who knew all about these units.

They sent me a photo, similar to the one above, showing the rear of each unit, with the lever ringed. It only requires a light pressure to move it.

I mentioned it to a salesmen from Brownhills Preston at the NEC, he immediately showed me without needing to ask anyone!

Used it several times without any problems so far, it just flattens the beam.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I adjusted the headlamps using the levers (shown in my earlier post) and it passed its Class 4 Motor Caravan MOT this afternoon......... with absolutely no problems.  

Sorted !!

Barry


----------

